# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  .NET - VB & C# Line Counter

## MrPolite

*Title*
UnleashedBytes LineCounter

*Description*
Line counter is designed for C# and Visual Basic.NET developers. It analyzes a Visual Studio.NET project and gives the developer a report on the total number of lines of code in all the projects included in the solution. You can view the line count for code lines, comment lines, and empty lines for each file.

*Screen-shots*


*Author name*
Kourosh Derakshan

*System Requirements*
Win98 and up. Tested with Visual Studio.NET 2003 (and should work with 2002)

*License info*
Free to use. Don't modify/distribute the code without asking me

----------


## LITHIA

I like the look of this app! Are you planning on making it compatible with 2005 too? I want to have a look at my project in this, but I made it in 2005.

Thanks! Good work.

----------


## MrPolite

teehee 
yeah but I don't know when I'd do it  :Big Grin: 

I'll definetly post it here if I do... most likely will take me a while

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted:  08-31-2005/09-01-2005) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

